# What's the difference between a bitch and a slut?



## Ruffles

A slut will fuck anyone at the party
A bitch will fuck anyone except you


----------



## garyc

> A slut will fuck anyone at the party
> A bitch will fuck anyone except you


LOL chris


----------

